# Should of packed cord



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

As I sit in Georgia, with a blown engine in the sprinter van, I realize I should have packed my cord and supplies to make items so I wouldn't become so board. Lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought we already discussed this. 
I thought you was going to start carrying your paracord supplies in a duffel bag somewhere in the van.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol. Yes we did. But I spent my time off turkey hunting with my son and wife and did not get to making the shelf storage space needed yet. 
I hope to take him back out Sunday morning do he can get a bird. I got a nice one on the 7th. 9.5" double beard and 7/8" spurs


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

catfish said:


> Lol. Yes we did. But I spent my time off turkey hunting with my son and wife and did not get to making the shelf storage space needed yet.
> I hope to take him back out Sunday morning do he can get a bird. I got a nice one on the 7th. 9.5" double beard and 7/8" spurs


Wait! Your wife goes hunting?

I only understood half of that last sentence.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

After 22 years of trying to get her to go shooting....unsuccessfully. Last year she tells me that she wants to go turkey hunting. So she buys a Mossberg 500 20 gauge, blind , decoys etc.. she's left handed and right eye dominant. She don't have much time to hunt as helping her mom out a lot and work. But she enjoys going out. I truly hope she an my son get a bird.
And seeing I blew a rod through block in the expediting van Thursday in Georgia... I have off till after memorial day. Good for hunting but bad on the pay check.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Well at least she is trying to get into it now. 

I've heard some horror stories about those rods shooting through the dash of vehicles.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Made my drop in Tulsa. Tulsa zoo only 2 miles away. Going to take a little nap . Then break out my cord and Knot some bracelets in the shady picnic area.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How have you been doing?


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Just getting woke up. Cooking my lunch in the cast iron skillet on the camp stove first  
Then I think I'll move closer to the front of the parking area I'm at for people to see when they walk by.
Just wish I had storage space for a small table. 
Guess I'll go "old trader "style; and have a blanket laid out. Lmao


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Try building a display rack. One that is collapsible.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Boss already says I pack to much crap to take. Lol


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Some things I made in Tulsa a couple days ago


----------

